# Alpina - long term experience.



## Broten

Hello all. I've only owned one Alpina. It was a Startimer I bought from a WUS member. The crown was broken when I received it so we agreed to return and refund. I really like some Alpina models, but based on that experience I'm afraid to buy another. Any long term reviews from the Alpina folks they want to share?

Thanks!


----------



## Broten

Assuming everyone hates their Alpinas?


----------



## PixlPutterMan

I love where mine is at now, it was a pain in the arse to get here


----------



## R.Squire

My good buddy had a startimer and it’s held up well. Sorry for your bad experience


----------



## usclassic

I am very happy with mine









plus I have a new startimer big date chrono arriving tomorrow. Great quality value proposition if you shop around as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## humanboy

Hi

My Alpina was the first 'expensive' watch I bought. I love it - there's a review here https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/alp...al525x3sp26-al525g3s6b-lots-pics-2526610.html if you're interested.

But, it has a problem with the crown which I think has become cross threaded. I've also had a problem with the date wheel not clicking over. Overall I can recommend them (I've also had the quartz small seconds version), but don't pay pay the full RRP.


----------



## twintop

Hi

I have 2 Alpina's, an Alpiner4 and a Startimer Automatic. Love 'em both, but have had issues with both.
The Alpiner4 crown came out and had to be fixed under warranty, since then haven't had any issues what so ever with it well over a year now.
The Startimers crown is a different problem and in my opinion a problem they need to fix at a design level. It got cross threaded twice, Alpina did repair it under warranty though. This seems to be a real problem for more Startimer owners I've encountered. But it also seems to be something of a hit and miss with some owners having no issue with the crown action.
I do have to say the Alpina aftersales service has been really helpful to resolve all problems I've had.

It hasn't put me off the brand and I'm sure I'll order another one, most likely the Seastrong Heritage ;-)


----------



## eltonj

Curious to know if some of these issues are more common in entry-level/mid-level Alpinas.


----------



## antsio100

Broten said:


> Assuming everyone hates their Alpinas?


Not really.

I love alpina, such an underrated brand of watches!
I have 2 Alpina's, an Alpiner Chronograph 4 "Race for Water" and a Startimer Pilot Chronograph Quartz. 
Huge quality for the price, no issues at all.


----------



## tycdavd

own a Startimer. do not hate it. the dial, case, crown, hands are all very good.


----------



## BenWriter

I own three Alpinas, one Alpiner horlogical smartwatch, one Alpiner 42mm automatic with the grey dial sunburst and my ''preicous one'' the Alpiner Manufacture. Such an underrated brand! I'm astonished by the level of finish, especially on the Alpiner automatic and the Manufacture. Also the manufacture movement on the Alpiner manufacture is a true winner of the price paid (under3k$ US).


----------



## angeleno310

I had a Startimer, but guess I did not love it as much as I thought. It was a beautiful watch but did not surpass the others in my collection often enough to get wristtime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tycdavd

I have a Startimer. Beautiful watch, well built. But power reserve Does not last long since day 1. Will get rid of it.


----------



## PaddyChicago

I have a 130 Heritage Pilot Chrono. It's a bit delicate when it comes to shock, but it keeps good time so far, about +4 or +5 seconds a day. Not in any hurry to service it, but there is a service center here in the US that is responsive to customers' emails.


----------



## Rodiggs

I'm curious myself about long term as I have 2 Alpinas myself, an Alpina 4 chronograph and the Extreme Sailing timer. While I haven't had them long, I like they way they run. 

I did have a hesitation about the chronograph movement when I saw it but I think there is another thread that touches upon the topic. The Extreme Sailing I bought pre-owned from a WUS member and it looks and runs great.


----------



## FishTime

I have a GMT, the design and finish I feel are well above the price range. Have had no problems with it whatsoever since buying it in 2018.


----------



## tsrhall87

I have startimer pilot and the timer buttons have broken on me twice now. First time the button came fully off. This time around it has broken inside and none of the timers align anymore. Rather disappointed sadly because i love the look but it just isn't even close to robust enough it seems.


----------



## BRN

Surprisingly I'm closing in fast on two years of ownership of my Seastrong Heritage Diver. It's a robustly made watch with superb fit and finish. I think that you're getting a lot of bang for your money with Alpina.

I have no complaints save for the fact that the 21mm lug width makes finding the perfect replacement strap next to impossible.


----------



## WerWey

Broten said:


> Hello all. I've only owned one Alpina. It was a Startimer I bought from a WUS member. The crown was broken when I received it so we agreed to return and refund. I really like some Alpina models, but based on that experience I'm afraid to buy another. Any long term reviews from the Alpina folks they want to share?
> 
> Thanks!


Have a seastrong 300 for about 4 years now. Not so happy about it. Had issues with the AL-525 running slow after 2 years. Losing minutes a week. The black plastic of the crown broke. The rubber strap blattered off after a few months. The mechanism for opening the bracelet broke off last year.


----------



## M3xpress

I sold my Startimer not long ago to start thining things out. The watch was a little over 4 years old, never had a problem. I thought the fit and finish was solid for the money. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disciple418

Broten said:


> Hello all. I've only owned one Alpina. It was a Startimer I bought from a WUS member. The crown was broken when I received it so we agreed to return and refund. I really like some Alpina models, but based on that experience I'm afraid to buy another. Any long term reviews from the Alpina folks they want to share?
> 
> Thanks!


Had the same problem on the seastrong heritage. Shame really


----------



## Ferrarinick250

Broten said:


> Hello all. I've only owned one Alpina. It was a Startimer I bought from a WUS member. The crown was broken when I received it so we agreed to return and refund. I really like some Alpina models, but based on that experience I'm afraid to buy another. Any long term reviews from the Alpina folks they want to share?
> 
> Thanks!


Have Startimer pilot quartz chronograph big date, can see metal frame on right side date box , is this normal?


----------



## Ferrarinick250

R.Squire said:


> My good buddy had a startimer and it’s held up well. Sorry for your bad experience


My Startimer you can see metal frame inside right date box , is this normal?


----------



## waruilewi

PixlPutterMan said:


> I love where mine is at now, it was a pain in the arse to get here


That's pretty. Worth the wait.


----------



## beany_bot

Alpina startimer here (40mm).
Love love love the looks and feel of this watch, it's my ideal design. But I can't recommend it.... After about 8 months the crown tube stripped on mine despite being extra careful with it. Seems a common fault.


----------

